# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Δεν βγαζει ατμο σιδερο Stirella 909

## panagiotis0

Καλησπέρα παιδιά σε όλο το φορουμ.Η μητέρα μου έχει το παραπάνω σίδερο στιρέλα 909.Κάποια στίγμή δεν έβγαζε ατμό θα σας πω αναλυτικα τι εχώ κάνει(ειμαι ηλεκτρολογος μηχανικος) και λύση ακόμα δεν έχω βρει.αφου του έβαλα ξύδι για τα άλατα μέσα στο μπόιλερ δούλεψε 2 φόρες και μέτα τίποτα.άνοιξα το σίδερο και μέτρησα αν ερχονται 230v ρευμα στη ηλεκτροβαλβίδα και ήταν οκ.φύσιξα τον σωλήνα του ατμού απο την ηλεκτροβαλβίδα μεχρι το σιδερο και ενω στην αρχή περνουσε με δυσκολια ο αερας μετα περνουσε αφου φυσηξα με δυναμη.Το λειτουργησα για 2 με 3 μερες και μετα παλι τα ιδια.Καθαρισα την ηλεκτροβαλβιδα απο πισω απο το πηνιο και τιποτα.Τελικως άλλαξα την ηλεκτροβαλβιδα με καινουρια δουλεψε παλι 3 φορες και μετα πάλι τα ιδια.Να πω εδω οτι η αντισταση του μποιλερ ειναι οκ και δημιουργει ατμο στο μποιλερ.Επισης το καλωδιο (ατμου) που επικοινωνει με την ηλεκτροβαλβιδα μεχρι το σιδερο στην μεση της διαδρομης ειναι καυτο και μετα κρυο κατι που σημαινει οτι ειναι βουλωμενο και δεν περναει ο ατμος ολος.Οταν το κουναω το καλωδιο του ατμου ή οταν το τσακιζω παει να βγαλει ατμο.

Αλλες φορες βγάζει άλλες οχι.Το πήγα και το φυσηξα το καλωδιο του ατμου με κομπρεσερ αερα και ξεβουλωσε.Αφου σιδερωσαμε μια φορα παλι τα ιδια ζεσταινει το μποιλερ ακουγεται η βαλβιδα το κλικ του πηνιου και παλι δν βγαζει ατμο.Παλια του βαζαμε μονο νερο βρυσης.Τωρα του βαζουμε απιονισμενο.Τι λέτε να φταιε?
Να αλλαξω το καλωδιο του ατμου?μηπως έχει καποια βαλβιδουλα το καλωδιο του ατμου εσωτερικα και μια δουλευει και μια οχι?Μήπως φταιει το μποιλερ να φερνει αλατα και να μπουκωνει το καλωδιο του ατμου?

Ευχαριστω εκ τον προτερον για τις απαντησεις. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## lakafitis

πολυ πιθανον να φευγουν κομματια απο αλατα μεσα απο το μποιλερ και να σου φραζουν το σωληνακι. Μπορεις να βγάλεις το μποιλερ να το γεμισεις με καυτο νερο και ξυδι και να του κανεις μερικες πλύσεις μεχρι να καθαρίσει.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

όταν πατάς το σίδερο να βγάλει ατμό ανοίγει η βαλβίδα να σου στείλει ατμό?
'έχεις ελέγξει αν έχει κόψει αυτό το καλώδιο και μια να  κάνει επαφή και μια όχι?
Ανοίγει η βαλβίδα Την έχεις καθαρίσει Μπορεί να έχει άλατα και να μην ανοιγο κλεινει σωστά
Μπορεί να έχει στραβώσει - λιώσει κανένα πλαστικό και να μην αφήνει τη βαλβίδα να ανοίξει για να στείλει τον ατμό
Ατμό έχει?

----------


## panagiotis0

> πολυ πιθανον να φευγουν κομματια απο αλατα μεσα απο το μποιλερ και να σου φραζουν το σωληνακι. Μπορεις να βγάλεις το μποιλερ να το γεμισεις με καυτο νερο και ξυδι και να του κανεις μερικες πλύσεις μεχρι να καθαρίσει.


Ti εννοεις να λυσω το μποιλερ και να το καθαρισω εσωτερικα?εχει να προτεινει καποιος καθαριστικο για αλατα που να κανει καλη δουλεια?με ξυδι το δοκιμασα εβγαλε κομματια αλλα παλι μετα απο 2 φορες ξαναβουλωσε.

----------


## panagiotis0

> όταν πατάς το σίδερο να βγάλει ατμό ανοίγει η βαλβίδα να σου στείλει ατμό?
> 'έχεις ελέγξει αν έχει κόψει αυτό το καλώδιο και μια να  κάνει επαφή και μια όχι?
> Ανοίγει η βαλβίδα Την έχεις καθαρίσει Μπορεί να έχει άλατα και να μην ανοιγο κλεινει σωστά
> Μπορεί να έχει στραβώσει - λιώσει κανένα πλαστικό και να μην αφήνει τη βαλβίδα να ανοίξει για να στείλει τον ατμό
> Ατμό έχει?


Ναι η βαλβιδα ανοιγει κανονικα.πανε και στο πηνιο 230v και ο διακοπτης λειτουργει.επισης ειναι καινουρια η βαλβιδα.

----------


## Mevius

Το σωμα της ηλεκτροβαλβιδας το ελεισες απο το μποιλερ και να το βαλεις σε ξυδι και νερο καυτό η σε χημικό υγρό αλατων ;;
Πολλες φορές κολάει το εμβολο στο σώμα και δεν ανοιγει η ανοιγει μερικώς.

----------


## panagiotis0

[QUOTE=Mevius;587379]Το σωμα της ηλεκτροβαλβιδας το ελεισες απο το μποιλερ και να το βαλεις σε ξυδι και νερο καυτό η σε χημικό υγρό αλατων ;;
Πολλες φορές κολάει το εμβολο στο σώμα και δεν ανοιγει η ανοιγει μερικώς.[/QUOTE. Είναι καινούργια η βαλβίδα δεν νομίζω να έχει προλάβει να κολλήσει.δν την έχω λύσει γιατί έχει ζόρι για να λυθεί.απο το πλάι μπορεί να λυθεί εύκολα και φαίνεται αν έχει άλατα.οπως γράφω και παραπάνω ο ατμός κυκλοφορεί μέχρι τη μέση του σωλήνα αφού ζεστενεται.θα την κοιτάξω βέβαια πάλι τη βαλβίδα.να τη λύσω από το μποιλερ έχει διαδικασία.

----------


## Mevius

Πας τοτε σε ανταλακτικα αγοράζεις και αλλαζεις ολη την σωλήνα που ειναι πολύ ευκολο αφου μαζί πρεπει να αλλαξεις και την καλοδιωση

----------


## panagiotis0

> Πας τοτε σε ανταλακτικα αγοράζεις και αλλαζεις ολη την σωλήνα που ειναι πολύ ευκολο αφου μαζί πρεπει να αλλαξεις και την καλοδιωση


ναι θελω να το αλλαξω τον σωληνα απλα δεν ξερω αν γινεται να αλλαξω μονον αυτον.ειδα στα ανταλλακτικα παει μαζι με καλωδιωση αλλα ειναι ακριβα παει στα 30ε.

----------


## panagiotis0

Όλα καλά με το σίδερο.αλλαξα καλώδιο universal 10 e και δούλεψε μία χαρά.

----------

